# What to do with locusts that are too large?



## tasteofchaos (Aug 26, 2009)

I ordered 20 small locusts (under 12mil) from the internet and was very pleased with them (Got over 30 live locusts!)
However two or three are already too large to feed my toads - I have a feeling they are really the next size up and got in by accident as they are a lot larger than the others. I expect also in a week's time a few more are going to be too large.
What should I do with them? I don't like the idea of killing them (Feel fine giving them to my toadies but don't like the thought of doing it myself!) and don't know anyone who keeps reptiles/lizards etc who might want them.
What should I do with them?


----------



## berkshirereptile (Oct 5, 2009)

donate them to your local rescue ect.:whistling2:


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

breed em, or let em loose in ur mates house


----------



## KarlW (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have anyone you dont like? 

Or you could look at starting a breeding colony for yourself, that'll let you choose at what size you want to feed them to your lizards.

Karl


----------



## tasteofchaos (Aug 26, 2009)

There aren't any reptile rescues in my area, otherwise I would happily donate the locusts to them, and they could have a regularish supply of them.
I don't have the space to start a breeding colony, so thats a no-no.
Most of them are already getting to the size where I can't feed them for much longer - this is after just 5 days. Especially for my little lad, hes quite a lot smaller than his female. I think I am going to have to rethink feeding locusts to them, without any larger reps to feed the ones that get too big too, there is just too much waste.
Anybody in North West ish Kent want to come pick up some free locusts?


----------



## berkshirereptile (Oct 5, 2009)

where are you i know a lot and some arnt that well advertised. if not you could alwasys post to me lol


----------



## tasteofchaos (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm in the Medway area of Kent


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

ohhh...how many have you got? Im in Sittingbourne area...gladly meet you somewhere to collect

x


----------



## tasteofchaos (Aug 26, 2009)

I probably have around 10 to a dozen that are too big for my little guy. I don't drive so you would have to collect though. You would need to bring something to transport them in, as they are currently in my large exo terra faunarium.


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Just let them out in the garden if you dont want to keep them to breed, feed the local birds 

My cats love a locust once in a while


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Have a fry up. : victory:


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

tasteofchaos said:


> I probably have around 10 to a dozen that are too big for my little guy. I don't drive so you would have to collect though. You would need to bring something to transport them in, as they are currently in my large exo terra faunarium.


thats fine..have plenty of bug tubs...whereabouts are you>


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

if you've got a regular amount why not put them on ebay and get some money back on them?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Should think you're sorted by now, but if you get stuck again PM me- I live in Medway and have a plated lizard and an African bullfrog, amongst other things- both very greedy and both LOVE locusts!:lol2:

I'm willing to pay reasonable rates :2thumb:


----------

